# C&D CANAL: Summit Retriever and Sporting Dog Training Areas



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

looking for directions from New Jersey to this location, or an address to put in GPS
thanks
Bill


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

pwyxit63 said:


> looking for directions from New Jersey to this location, or an address to put in GPS
> thanks
> Bill


I'm assuming this is the area near Rebel Ridge Farm used by a number of clubs. On Mapquest, look for Goose Point, DE and from there look for the intersection of Frazer Rd and Chesapeake City Rd. The entrance to the C&D training area is a couple hundred yards west of Frazer Rd on Chesapeake City Rd. If Frazer Rd is on your right, the entrance is on your left. It is a dirt road entry with a sign visible only after you enter the road.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

195 to tpike south, over del memorial, sth on 13 to rt 1 off rt1 at rte 72 wrangle hill road, just before the canal bridge... right at the top of the ramp, left at next major intersection, red lion road...
left on chesapeake city road, pass fraser on right, immediate left into training grounds... 

good fields in both direactions once you hit the T... 

no ATV's please and be sure to pick up after yourself


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2010)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...41205&sspn=0.014727,0.027423&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

You need John Fallon. He will get you there with no problem. When I use to go there to train at picnic trials it was always John and his directions that got me there.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

the directions I gave are accurate... train there twice a week during summer


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2010)

No, mine are the most accurate 

If you zoom in to the left a little you can see someone running their dog. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...9.544248,-75.749287&spn=0.00092,0.001714&z=19

Question: When you're there training are you allowed to shot 12ga blanks?


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

For folks who are too lazy to read Darrine's instruction's, plug this in your GPS navigator and it will get you to the entrance. 

C&D Canal Retriever Training Area & 
Rebel Ridge Farms
295 Woods Rd
Elkton, MD 21921


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Byron Musick said:


> For folks who are too lazy to read Darrine's instruction's, plug this in your GPS navigator and it will get you to the entrance.
> 
> C&D Canal Retriever Training Area &
> Rebel Ridge Farms
> ...



that will take you 2 miles up teh road to Lynnes place Byron


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Aries said:


> No, mine are the most accurate
> 
> If you zoom in to the left a little you can see someone running their dog.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...9.544248,-75.749287&spn=0.00092,0.001714&z=19
> ...


Now, the real question is can you tell whose truck it is?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

pwyxit63 said:


> looking for directions from New Jersey to this location, or an address to put in GPS
> thanks
> Bill


Hey, Bill, Just in case you're looking for directions to the training day this weekend, It's been rescheduled for 2/28. As a member of Del Bay, I just recieved an e-mail stating this postponement, due to the forecasted Nor'easter/snowstorm for this weekend. 
And, yes Darrin's directions are accurate. And, the left on Red Lion Rd. is actually Route 71. That's a left onto Rt. 71 at the intersection of Rt. 72 & Rt. 71. 
BAIT


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

And if you are throwing birds and the dog comes back with a bumper, call Bait it is his  
________
OUTDOOR MOVIE


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

DarrinGreene said:


> that will take you 2 miles up teh road to Lynnes place Byron


Yep, I think it got me close enough to find the place so it helped! But you are correct, I stand corrected!!


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

Bait said:


> Hey, Bill, Just in case you're looking for directions to the training day this weekend, It's been rescheduled for 2/28. As a member of Del Bay, I just recieved an e-mail stating this postponement, due to the forecasted Nor'easter/snowstorm for this weekend.
> BAIT


ummm...the Del Bay website has the training day as 2/13?
(and yes...that was why i was asking!)


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

BrianG. said:


> And if you are throwing birds and the dog comes back with a bumper, call Bait it is his


Geez, Brian. Most people forgot about that one. You and Vicky must've gotten together. Forgot you were there that day. And, speaking of Vicky. The day I forgot to plant the blind in the master HT she was judging, it was the same guy running his dog as the one who brought back my bumper in the Q that you're talking about. He prolly LOVES me, right? 
Just for the record, people, both events were a LONG time ago, and I count my bumpers religously now. So, no fear of finding anoter one there.  'Bout the forgetting to plant the blind, well, It's been awhile. But, I'm an airhead, so I can't gaurantee anything, which is why Vicky still busts my chops about it.  
BAIT


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

pwyxit63 said:


> ummm...the Del Bay website has the training day as 2/13?
> (and yes...that was why i was asking!)


Yeah, there are a few these next two months. That's why this week's went to the 28th. 
BAIT


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Bait said:


> . The day I forgot to plant the blind in the master HT she was judging, it was the same guy running his dog as the one who brought back my bumper in the Q that you're talking about. He prolly LOVES me, right?
> 
> 
> He told me about that, I just had to laugh
> ...


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Aries said:


> No, mine are the most accurate
> 
> Question: When you're there training are you allowed to shot 12ga blanks?


We shoot live 12ga rounds so one would think blanks were OK


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

Bait said:


> Yeah, there are a few these next two months. That's why this week's went to the 28th.
> BAIT



ahhhh...membership MUST have it's privileges!! this weeks wasnt on your schedule....THANKS!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

pwyxit63 said:


> ahhhh...membership MUST have it's privileges!! this weeks wasnt on your schedule....THANKS!!


OK, I see why. Just looked at my e-mail again. This wasn't a training day. They're calling it a picnic trial. Same thing, really. You can just use it for training. This time of the year prolly low attendance, it gets pretty flexible. Be worth looking into. 
$ 20 a year is a low price to pay for all e-mails/newsletters to keep informed.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> And if you are throwing birds and the dog comes back with a bumper, call Bait it is his :smile:


I'll second that

Oh I lost yours at Lynns,,,or one of the puppies ate it before I could give it back

I;ll check my pile, it just may be in there,, If its there I 'll have to give it back next time you come out. Or I'll just set it next to the elk carcus at your place. He was a beauty


Pete


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

BrianG. said:


> And if you are throwing birds and the dog comes back with a bumper, call Bait it is his


 
This made me LOL.

If we were throwing birds and my dog came back with a bumper, somewhere my pro's head would be exploding!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Bait said:


> Geez, Brian. Most people forgot about that one. You and Vicky must've gotten together. Forgot you were there that day. And, speaking of Vicky. The day I forgot to plant the blind in the master HT she was judging, it was the same guy running his dog as the one who brought back my bumper in the Q that you're talking about. He prolly LOVES me, right?
> Just for the record, people, both events were a LONG time ago, and I count my bumpers religously now. So, no fear of finding anoter one there.  'Bout the forgetting to plant the blind, well, It's been awhile. But, I'm an airhead, so I can't gaurantee anything, which is why Vicky still busts my chops about it.
> BAIT


Ah yes but you haven't noticed the ones in my bucket with BAIT written all over them


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

The DelBay Picnic trial for the !3 th has not been rescheduled it is still a go. It is the LRC Clubs event for the 6 th that was changed.

john


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

My wife left it out there a few months prior to that. I thought I was short one bumper. I was standing in the gallery of a Q I was participating in, when Larry's dog comes back with a bumper. He gives it to the judge and he read the name on it out loud,"BAIT." And, everybody turns around and looks at me. I wish I had a picture of the look on my face. And, I'll never forget the look on Larry's face as I broke both arms pointing at my wife telling him she was the last one out there with my bumpers.  This was about 5 or 6 years ago. I count them closely now. No matter who was throwing them, it's my responsability to make sure every one that leaves my truck ends up coming back TO my truck. 
I talked to Larry at Nat'l in November and he's kinda laughing it off nowadays, although he's prolly still fighting off the urge to choke me every time he sees me. I mean, what are the odds that both of those things that I did wrong would happen to the same guy? 
Vicky still has a good time with it. Hey, Miss Vicky, whatever I can do to entertain you sista. And, hope your surgery went well and you're feeling better in no time. Need you to get on here and have some fun too.
BAIT


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

I just grabbed my application for DBRC that I've been "meaning to send" since 7-24-08...

You guys are jackin me up with this dog thing... That was like yesterday...

I didn't even have Oz yet. He was still in the puppy kennel at Lynne's...

Anyway went to the DBRC website, haven't been there in a while, looks NICE!


----------



## NJ_H2OFWLR (Mar 1, 2006)

Darrin's directions work well. Use them twice a week during the summer


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

john fallon said:


> The DelBay Picnic trial for the !3 th has not been rescheduled it is still a go. It is the LRC Clubs event for the 6 th that was changed.
> 
> john


Yeah, that's the one this weekend, right? The 6th. Same place. Same difference. Most of the same people. That's the one I was talking about.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Bait said:


> My wife left it out there a few months prior to that. I thought I was short one bumper.
> BAIT


OHHHHHH is your butt in trouble now!


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

john fallon said:


> The DelBay Picnic trial for the !3 th has not been rescheduled it is still a go. It is the LRC Clubs event for the 6 th that was changed.
> 
> john


John, What date exactly is the picnic trial? Where does someone find that information? R/ Byron Musick


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

google delaware bay retriever club and check the events page Byron


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Bait said:


> Yeah, that's the one this weekend, right? The 6th. Same place. Same difference. Most of the same people. That's the one I was talking about.


As a member and director of the DelBay RC, I must take issue with that statement. It is *NOT* the same difference.

john


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

OK one bumper with FALLON written on it for the bucket


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

john fallon said:


> As a member and director of the DelBay RC, I must take issue with that statement. It is *NOT* the same difference.
> 
> john


Yeah, whatever Fallon. I'm a member too. I get all the mailings together. My mistake. I still think everybody gets the idea. Between LRC and Del Bay, there are 4 training days/ picnic trials from feb. thru march. ......at the same place, C&D Canal & Rebel Ridge.(right down the road)


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Bait said:


> Yeah, whatever Fallon. I get all the mailings together. My mistake. I still think everybody gets the idea. Between LRC and Del Bay, there are 4 training days/ picnic trials from feb. thru march. ......at the same place, C&D Canal


It's just that the commingling of our identities in this regard is a sore spot with myself and others..... while it may be true in this geographic area that the two clubs do have a symbiotic relationship of sorts, I feel that as far as we are concerned it is _at best _more commensal than mutualistic.

john


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

john fallon said:


> It's just that the commingling of our identities in this regard is a sore spot with myself and others..... while it may be true in this geographic area that the two clubs do have a symbiotic relationship of sorts, I feel that as far as we are concerned it is _at best _more commensal than mutualistic.
> 
> john


Well, that's your problem Fallon. Not mine. We were just trying to help this guy who started this thread out. And, let him know there's 3 or 4 picnic trials at the C&D canal & rebel Ridge in feb. and march, and get him directions to it. That's all. No one here is interested in the politics. They just wanna know when and where.
You seem to feel the need to find something to argue about in there somewhere, Why, I don't know. But, like I said, that's your game. Not mine. I hate to argue and hate people who enjoy it. You seem to look for it. So, that's the last you'll hear from me on this thread, and the last time I'll even read it. We did for the guy what he needed, I'm done. Go pick an arguement with someone else.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Bait said:


> Yeah, whatever Fallon. I'm a member too. I get all the mailings together. My mistake. I still think everybody gets the idea. Between LRC and Del Bay, there are 4 training days/ picnic trials from feb. thru march. ......at the same place, C&D Canal


I thought del bay had theirs at the canal and LR had their training days at Rebel Ridge. 
I do enjoy the training days at Rebel Ridge. They are very well organized and we usually get thew 3 setups by 1:00.
________
Halfbaked


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you ALL for your responses.....

next time someone asks me why i didnt ask for directions , i will be able to tell them it is truely sometimes better getting lost!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Byron Musick said:


> John, What date exactly is the picnic trial? Where does someone find that information? R/ Byron Musick


Byron,
http://delbayretrieverclub.org/ is our web site,you will find all of the information for the events for the year there(right click on All under Events). Our first picnic trial is on the 13th of Feb .The website has all the information and is also a good read otherwise.

john


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Bait, 

Who was judging that Q?... oh yeah I was!!!!! and just for the record you were not in the gallery, but in the holding blind with the next dog to run

The look on your face sure was priceless!!!!


----------



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

Well I tried to upload the .doc but it was to big. If anyone wants more info please email me and I'll send it to you. I will be running the training day and hopefully by the 13th the snow will be gone or not.

Tony Hunt

[email protected]


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Geoff Buckius said:


> Hey Bait,
> 
> Who was judging that Q?... oh yeah I was!!!!! and just for the record you were not in the gallery, but in the holding blind with the next dog to run
> 
> The look on your face sure was priceless!!!!


LOLOLOLOL ....Thanks Geoff...this is GREAT!!!!! I only wish I were there to witness this one!

Diane


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2010)

DarrinGreene said:


> I just grabbed my application for DBRC that I've been "meaning to send" since 7-24-08...


Sent my app off the other day  I'm looking forward getting involved.




> Anyway went to the DBRC website, haven't been there in a while, looks NICE!


I agree,


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Byron Musick said:


> John, What date exactly is the picnic trial? Where does someone find that information? R/ Byron Musick


So far we have struckout with the weather.... But if you all are ready to train we at Del Bay will give it a try on 3/13 which is a week from Saturday.

john


----------

